

Why Do Apple Employees Donate Less than Google and Microsoft Workers? - nsns
http://www.tnr.com/blog/plank/109190/applecare-maybe-not

======
tehwebguy
Probably because more then half of their employees work retail (I think).

The article says Apple has 383 stores. The smallest store in my area (I would
imagine one of their smallest anywhere) has around 100 employees. Even if the
average is 100 that means that more than half of Apple's 60,400 employees make
retail wages.

Beyond having lower hour-per-hour wages there are plenty of part-time
employees.

One better way to compare contributions would be total employee dollars
contributed vs total employee dollars paid in wages.

~~~
syntern
+1. Or at least factor the high-level industry into it (engineering vs
marketing vs retail...).

